# Another sign of the upcoming collapse of society.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A Beaverton man was arrested following a string of erratic outbursts that culminated in the suspect allegedly masturbating in a Salem roadhouse, officials said.

It took a Taser and more than a dozen officers on Sunday to finally subdue Andrew Frey inside Iggy's Bar & Grill on Portland Road Northeast, the Marion County Sheriff's office said.

The 37-year-old man later told authorities he had used methamphetamine the day before and had no recollection of the alleged wild behavior, according to officials.

The brouhaha began around 1 p.m. when sheriff's deputies started receiving reports of man acting bizarrely in the 9000 block of Brooklake Road Northeast, officials said.

The man, identified as Frey, had allegedly called a locksmith and later refused to pay the worker for his services, Marion County officials said.

After allegedly stiffing the locksmith, Frey wandered over to Brook's Market and refused to leave, officials said. An employee at the market had to eventually escort the alleged suspect off of the property, who then made his way to Iggy's Bar & Grill.

That's when Frey's behavior allegedly took a turn for the vulgar, Marion County officials said.

A bartender told authorities that Frey exposed his genitals and started masturbating at the bar, officials said. By the time a Marion County deputy arrived on scene, Frey had moved from the bar to the bathroom, but reportedly had not stopped pleasuring himself.

Frey allegedly resisted arrest, forcing the deputy to zap the suspect with a Taser multiple times, officials said. The Taser had no effect on Frey, who then allegedly starting fighting with the deputy, officials said.

At least 15 police officers from Salem, Keizer and Marion County rushed to the bar and were eventually able to take the suspect into custody, officials said.

Frey was later charged with public indecency, resisting arrest and theft.

-- Shane Dixon Kavanaugh


Sometimes all you can do his shake your head in disbelief.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Two in the chest, one in the head.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Better living through chemistry?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All I can say is....... wow. I am glad that I have never used any recreational drug. Heck, I am sorry I used what my doctors prescribed at times. Maybe we could package folks like this in a big plastic bag for preservation. That would be "better living through chemistry". wow.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It pains me that a sick individual requires 15 officers to subdue. I don't teach my officers to need that kind of support. Three should suffice, my God when I was on patrol I'd be lucky to have one back up officer in 20 minutes and we all knew it. And yeah we had meth heads in my day too. I liken this to calling out a haz mat team with a quart of diesel is spilled on the ground, and needing 7 employees to plant a tree (see posts last summer). We can't reduce the size of government if everyone needs more all of the time.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not sure why this is on a prepper forum.

Please keep your posts specific to getting ready for the collapse.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm not sure why this is on a prepper forum.
> 
> Please keep your posts specific to getting ready for the collapse.


One would tend to think the OP is telling an ostrich with it's head in the sand or elsewhere what to be on the lookout for.:roll:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> One would tend to think the OP is telling an ostrich with it's head in the sand or elsewhere what to be on the lookout for.:roll:


I don't think the OP is worried about a human interest story.

This is just a stupid assed story and isn't related to prepping, I stand by my first comment.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm not sure why this is on a prepper forum.
> 
> Please keep your posts specific to getting ready for the collapse.


its just another example how society is going to hell


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> It pains me that a sick individual requires 15 officers to subdue. I don't teach my officers to need that kind of support. Three should suffice, my God when I was on patrol I'd be lucky to have one back up officer in 20 minutes and we all knew it. And yeah we had meth heads in my day too. I liken this to calling out a haz mat team with a quart of diesel is spilled on the ground, and needing 7 employees to plant a tree (see posts last summer). We can't reduce the size of government if everyone needs more all of the time.


I just finished a documentary on Meth on Netflix. Insidious is a word that falls short in describing this drug.The hyperactive, hyperstrength, feeling of invincibility and super addictive qualities makes crack look like a non-issue.

Yet another reason you couldn't melt and pour me into a patrol car, nowadays.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> A Beaverton man was arrested following a string of erratic outbursts that culminated in the suspect allegedly masturbating in a Salem roadhouse, officials said.
> 
> It took a Taser and more than a dozen officers on Sunday to finally subdue Andrew Frey inside Iggy's Bar & Grill on Portland Road Northeast, the Marion County Sheriff's office said.
> 
> ...


And you guys wonder why l like making fun of them? They e do this to themselves and society has to pay for it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> And you guys wonder why l like making fun of them? They e do this to themselves and society has to pay for it.


I resent that remark. I never wonder why you make fun of morons. You and I both know it is great fun. And in these times we have to take good humor where we can get it. Carry on Sir.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> I resent that remark. I never wonder why you make fun of morons. You and I both know it is great fun. And in these times we have to take good humor where we can get it. Carry on Sir.


Oh it's all well and good reading the article, not so much when you gotta be the cop that has to tackle and try and cuff a sweaty naked guy.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Oh it's all well and good reading the article, not so much when you gotta be the cop that has to tackle and try and cuff a sweaty naked guy.


Sorry MG! I'll towel off next time!

:lol:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I don't think the OP is worried about a human interest story.
> 
> This is just a stupid assed story and isn't related to prepping, I stand by my first comment.


It took FIFTEEN COPS to take him down because of the drug that he had taken. Tazers didn't affect him. You really can't see the possibility of how much trouble there would be if this drug becomes popular. Funny that you missed that part and seem to focuse on the part about a man whacking off. If you don't like the post then move on instead of making comments and then returning to make more.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> It took FIFTEEN COPS to take him down because of the drug that he had taken. Tazers didn't affect him. You really can't see the possibility of how much trouble there would be if this drug becomes popular. Funny that you missed that part and seem to focuse on the part about a man whacking off. If you don't like the post then move on instead of making comments and then returning to make more.


Unfortunately Meth has become one of the most popular drugs and can be found in the inner cities to the most isolated parts of Montana to the corn fields of the Midwest. The recipe to make meth varies from region to region and can made simply in a pop bottle (soft drink bottle). It is a concern to all preppers because if you spend anytime in the forest you can run into a meth lab or the remnants of such. It could be next door to your home threatening you and your family with dangerous chemicals or the possibility of an explosion. When the economy collapses, drug use increases and we have seen in third world countries that meth use is rampant.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just further proof we need to clean up the gene pool.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Oh it's all well and good reading the article, not so much when you gotta be the cop that has to tackle and try and cuff a sweaty naked guy.


Been there done that got a drawer full of the t-shirts. Since they can't keep Meth out of prison how are they going to keep illegal drugs guns or people out of the country? They won't unless they make it terminal for the folks that introduce them!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Been there done that got a drawer full of the t-shirts. Since they can't keep Meth out of prison how are they going to keep illegal drugs guns or people out of the country? *They won't unless they make it terminal for the folks that introduce them!*


I repeat, we need to clean up the gene pool.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Not to mention that once meth has been manufactured in a house you almost have to tear it down to the studs and rebuild it in order to make it livable, which in many cases is not worth the cost. Imagine 20 or 30 armed guys on this crap attacking you and yours. This garbage is easy to manufacture and can be done by just about anyone with just a small amount of knowledge on how to do it. You are right as to many people will resort to taking drugs if the SHTF rather then trying to actually dealing with the situation. Long term they may not survive long, but short time they can do a tremendous amount of damage to others. As this becomes more popular it becomes more of a concern to everyone.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

put them in a locked room, with enough of a dose of the drug of their choice to cause a od, and a room they can put themselves in next to it, if they choose to become clean.... most will choose the od option... get them off our streets (I'm sounding like Hitler) and watch crime drop


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Been there done that got a drawer full of the t-shirts. Since they can't keep Meth out of prison how are they going to keep illegal drugs guns or people out of the country? They won't unless they make it terminal for the folks that introduce them!


It sure would cut down on the paperwork


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Here it has become very popular for them to make it in fish houses. That is doubly bad because at the end of the season when the ice goes out all those chemicals end up in the lake. We see stories in the paper of them burning down about every week in the winter.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Oh it's all well and good reading the article, not so much when you gotta be the cop that has to tackle and try and cuff a sweaty naked guy.


See? The reason we have cops in the first place is to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads. If the situation were left to civilians like me, we would just plink the sorry SOBs and call the meat wagon. But for some reason society has decided it is better to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads.

Do not misunderstand. I do appreciate all of our law enforcement officer's efforts to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads because bullets are expensive. If I had to shoot every idiot I meet who desperately deserves it, I would go broke in a hurry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> See? The reason we have cops in the first place is to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads. If the situation were left to civilians like me, we would just plink the sorry SOBs and call the meat wagon. But for some reason society has decided it is better to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads.
> 
> Do not misunderstand. I do appreciate all of our law enforcement officer's efforts to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads because bullets are expensive. If I had to shoot every idiot I meet who desperately deserves it, I would go broke in a hurry.


Hey, try and maintain your sense of humanity until society collapses, huh? :razz:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey, try and maintain your sense of humanity until society collapses, huh? :razz:


I said I would call the meat wagon... :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I said I would call the meat wagon... :lol:


Wow; your compassion is overwhelming! :lol:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Crazy news


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> It took FIFTEEN COPS to take him down because of the drug that he had taken. Tazers didn't affect him. You really can't see the possibility of how much trouble there would be if this drug becomes popular. Funny that you missed that part and seem to focuse on the part about a man whacking off. If you don't like the post then move on instead of making comments and then returning to make more.


Unless your head is up your arse, folks need to be made aware of this, unless you're being a Dennil Floss Tycoon.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> See? The reason we have cops in the first place is to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads. If the situation were left to civilians like me, we would just plink the sorry SOBs and call the meat wagon. But for some reason society has decided it is better to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads.
> 
> Do not misunderstand. I do appreciate all of our law enforcement officer's efforts to tackle and cuff the sweaty naked meth-heads because bullets are expensive. If I had to shoot every idiot I meet who desperately deserves it, I would go broke in a hurry.


These people really get to a point where a bullet to the temple would seem merciful, but we are not paid to be judge, jury, or executioner, just the people that brings them in.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> These people really get to a point where a bullet to the temple would seem merciful, but we are not paid to be judge, jury, or executioner, just the people that brings them in.


could always think of it as a public service lol


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Everybody love a winner...
http://www.breitbart.com/InstaBlog/...ough-Bingo-Hall-With-Pants-Down-Yelling-Bingo


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it that technology has made the world smaller or is there an actual increase of crazy people?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Is it that technology has made the world smaller or is there an actual increase of crazy people?


I honestly think that it's a little of both. Technology has made the world a smaller place, but I think that same technology has caused many people to loose sight of their humanity.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Some people want their fifteen minutes of fame, no matter what they have to do.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am really surprised we do not see more of this kind of thing at the bingo halls. There is a bingo hall across the street from the assisted living place my mom lives at. When I see the types of folks coming and going there, I just have to shake my head and wonder how long before the police are called (again).


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe it's a bit of both, the technology along with an increase of drugged up drunken crazy people.

Then again, without any new revelations about ACA and a resolution to the A&E DD flap it may just be a slow news week.

While the tavern spanker and pants down bingo yeller stories are mildly entertaining they are at best local news.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Even in normal times drug abusers are a security problem. Just think what will happen in the cities if an emergency cut off the supply.
Now, add to that all the several millions of people on prescription psychotropic drugs if they can not get re-fills. THAT will truly be the zombie apocalypse.

And as far as the original post concerning a meth head self destructing - think about that when you hear people who are in favor of legalizing drugs.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Even in normal times drug abusers are a security problem. Just think what will happen in the cities if an emergency cut off the supply.
> Now, add to that all the several millions of people on prescription psychotropic drugs if they can not get re-fills. THAT will truly be the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> And as far as the original post concerning a meth head self destructing - think about that when you hear people who are in favor of legalizing drugs.


As the economy gets worse, drug and alcohol use increases. We are seeing record amounts of drugs down here on the border so I'm afraid it's only going to get worse. I think the increase of meth-amphetamines and designer drugs will only increase the mental illness in society.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe it's time for a little less compassion and more corporal punishment, and not in some expensive jail. This bull shit of 3/4/5 times arrested and millions of dollars wasted is getting stupid. We have learned nothing.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Recently in Vegas we had a home invasion. The home owner and his wife owned a Martial Arts Boxing Studio. The home invader was armed with a hammer. His attack started with striking the father in the head placing him out of action and eventually in ICU. He raped and killed or killed and raped (depending on whose story you believe) The mother and nine year old daughter. According to police prior to this attack he attempted to rape a sixty y/o woman in the middle of the street but was scared off by passers by who came to her aid. When he came to trial his family said he was a "good boy it was just the drugs" His defense attorney attempted to get the rape charges for the mother and daughter dismissed saying the prosecution "hadn't proved the women were alive when raped" This is what politicians want us to give up our guns and live amongst. From my cold dead hand!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> Maybe it's time for a little less compassion and more corporal punishment, and not in some expensive jail. This bull shit of 3/4/5 times arrested and millions of dollars wasted is getting stupid. We have learned nothing.


We warehouse more people than any other country and we can't afford nor have the space to keep doing it. But I don't believe corporal punishment under our current legal system would work either plus I don't want to see the US become like China.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh but your honor my son is a good boy!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> We warehouse more people than any other country and we can't afford nor have the space to keep doing it. But I don't believe corporal punishment under our current legal system would work either plus I don't want to see the US become like China.


We won't become like china, we will become china at the rate we are going. We need to re write laws and make judges and lawyers accountable for their actions. There is no reason for a serial killer, rapist, drug dealer to remain alive so some ****ing liberal can feel good or some dam shrink can study a nut case, then tell us it's safe to release that nut case back on society. We dis agree on this, but what we have now isn't working. I can NOT justify keeping a serial killer, rapist, child molester, drug dealer alive, that includes elected politicians!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> We won't become like china, we will become china at the rate we are going. We need to re write laws and make judges and lawyers accountable for their actions. There is no reason for a serial killer, rapist, drug dealer to remain alive so some ****ing liberal can feel good or some dam shrink can study a nut case, then tell us it's safe to release that nut case back on society. We dis agree on this, but what we have now isn't working. I can NOT justify keeping a serial killer, rapist, child molester, drug dealer alive, that includes elected politicians!


I agree that punishment should be quick and the system of appeals is abused.


----------



## Oscar1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, to your last comment. Let the sheeple go where they must!


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Some people want their fifteen minutes of fame, no matter what they have to do.


and as long as media glorifies them and gives them the fame, it will continue to happen. when these people stop becoming household names for a week and the media focuses on the victims instead, maybe we will see a decrease in the crazy people doing it for fame. my observation, people that want to kill themselves don't just go and kill themselves anymore. they take as many people as they can, and like the last guy in california, people turn HIM into the victim. i read another article about how patriarchy, rape culture and 'male privilege' were the real problem that lead to that...


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

ekim said:


> We won't become like china, we will become china at the rate we are going. We need to re write laws and make judges and lawyers accountable for their actions. There is no reason for a serial killer, rapist, drug dealer to remain alive so some ****ing liberal can feel good or some dam shrink can study a nut case, then tell us it's safe to release that nut case back on society. We dis agree on this, but what we have now isn't working. I can NOT justify keeping a serial killer, rapist, child molester, drug dealer alive, that includes elected politicians!


bring back the firing line. cheap and effective. take away the years and years of appeals.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I got a box of shells to contribute to the firing squad


----------

